# phrag artical in AOS magazine?



## Ladyslipper2020 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi guys, somewhere along the line i read that someone had read either a whole issue or an article on Phrags that was really good. Does anyone know this issue? Can a non member of AOS buy select back issues?

Now for the question of the day: I grow in an almost postage size area so articles about green houses or basement growing really don't help me out alot in terms of ways I can make improvements to my grow area. Do you think an AOS membership is worthwhile?

thanks, m:crazy:


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 13, 2010)

You can buy backissues of _Orchids_ if you're not a member, but members get a discount on them. The past several issues of the magazine have each had an article on Phrags by Jerry Fischer. They were all great. Glen Decker also wrote an article on Phrag kovachii hybrids a couple years ago.

The last issue of _Orchid Digest_ last year was entirely devoted to slippers. That was an awesome read too.

I think that if you're interested in orchids at all, an AOS membership is worthwhile. It gives you access to so much information.


----------



## aquacorps (Mar 13, 2010)

AOS membership is a waste. If you look at Orchids you will see that 40 percent or more of the magazine is ads.


----------



## tim (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you're thinking of a 1999 (? I think) issue of the Orchid Digest...


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 13, 2010)

You get a $30 gift certificate if you do a two years membership. So there is money off...the last time I was in FL there were about three botanical gardens I got in free b/c of my AOS membership. (some even let my parents in free - not much, but at around $8 per person (three of us) on average times three different places...there was around $72 dollars...so theres $102 back on your membership.......then you get the magazine, which does have ads, but if you are interested in orchids and want to see new things, places, and hear opinions....its a great place to look (in addition to SlipperTalk). I totally agree that not all articles interest me...but with 30000+ species to talk about, I can't like everything.

A membership is just one way to get involved, and being involved will make you a better orchid grower....

<steps off soapbox>


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 14, 2010)

tim said:


> I think you're thinking of a 1999 (? I think) issue of the Orchid Digest...



Are you talking to me or Ladyslipper? There was an issue of OD last year (vol. 73-4) that was devoted to slippers. It has Paph Crystelle on the front. Not all about Phrags, but there's an article on Phrag kovachii hybrids by Glen Decker in it.


----------



## tim (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah I was talking to Ladyslipper - I am aware of this most recent edition; the one I'm talking about has a kovachii on the cover and came out right at about the time it was first discovered...it was a whole OD focused on phrags, with no paph articles at all...it's 67-4 (from 2003)

here's where you can order it on orchiddigest.com


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2010)

AOS membership is not a waste. March 2006 issue of AOS Orchids was about slipper orchid culture; September 2009 has good articles on Cyps and phrag caudatum, etc.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 14, 2010)

tim said:


> yeah I was talking to Ladyslipper - I am aware of this most recent edition; the one I'm talking about has a kovachii on the cover and came out right at about the time it was first discovered...it was a whole OD focused on phrags, with no paph articles at all...it's 67-4 (from 2003)
> 
> here's where you can order it on orchiddigest.com



Hmmm that sounds like a good one!


----------

